# Latest pics of my bengals (lots of pics) updated 10.6



## kapatrik (May 4, 2005)

First, There is Lara nearly 6 months old our princess! Lara got her first sip of the wild world at my mom´s and dad´s terrace. It is catproof, so it is perfectly safe to listen birds to sing and watch squirrels going around.









Lara, very alert









Pawswet, yammy!



















I´v got it!









look at my ab fab tail!


Hannibal has so many expressions































And Attila









Brave hunter!










He is feeling sleepy










Really sleepy, look at his tonsils!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Beautiful kitties!


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Amazably beautiful


----------



## vicki (Oct 30, 2005)

awww they are soooo stunning


----------



## Pigsterz (Oct 14, 2004)

*WOW WOW WOW!!!*
Your cats are absolutely gorgeous! Look at those beautiful markings.


----------



## Tagster (Oct 19, 2005)

Unbelievably beautiful. Lara is stunning!!!!


----------



## TaLi RodrigueZ (Dec 31, 2003)

I must agree with everybody else. Very Very attractive felines.


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

beautifull kittys... :love2 

amazing pictures... :worship


----------



## kapatrik (May 4, 2005)

My cats says thanks  

Today I got lucky and managed to take some good ones.

Lara hunting some small buggs and watching birdies.


















Yeah, that withe stuff is snow, and I think it wont melt away EVER!


----------



## Hope (Feb 5, 2006)

Beautiful cats. I have 2 Bengal's myself. Simba and Angel. I love the breed so much.


----------



## mylittlezoo (Apr 9, 2006)

Wow! Gorgeous cats!


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

Gosh Lara's rosettes are really pronounced, she's a real beauty. How is she getting on in the shows - wiping the floor with everyone? 

Still have a soft spot for Attila the snowy boy though


----------



## poppypower (Apr 24, 2006)

wow you have some stunning bengals them and i love your pics the second set of Lara hunting are brill :lol:


----------



## kapatrik (May 4, 2005)

Stephie, she has done very well! Now she is showing some teenage behavior in shows, so I think it is time for a litle break. She does´t have patience to sit in her cage all day. 

Today she had a chance to go out in a leach and she really liked it!


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

ohh she is such a bonny girl and such a good girl on the lead. I have been practising with Toby wearing his harness in the house to try and get him used to it - I have taken him for a few walks in the garden (actually he has taken me!) but tomorrow we are going on our first proper walk around the neighbourhood! 

Willow had the same kind of teenage behaviour as Lara and actually got into lots of trouble for biting a judge at the last GCCF show a few weeks ago. I am planning to try Toby at a TICA show soon (they are quite new here) but from what I hear they are much more geared up to handling a fiesty bengal. 

Incidentally you were completely right about his markings, the spots are coming through nicely now - I'll try and get some nice new pics to post soon  

More pics of Attila please


----------



## lunarmagic (May 3, 2006)

Wow, those are SUCH gorgeous cats!!


----------



## kapatrik (May 4, 2005)

These are for you, Stephie




















Hannibal is a brave cat too


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

oh they are both such handsome boys - Hannibal has amazing green eyes. I just love love love the snowies though :love2


----------



## Daisy_Babe (Jan 25, 2006)

Wow they are beautiful :!:


----------



## lilaccat3456 (Apr 27, 2006)

I would LOVE to own a bengal--they are gorgeous!!


----------



## kapatrik (May 4, 2005)

*Latest pics of my bengals (lots on pics) *updated 10.6**

I added some new ones. Lara is now 7.5 months old and is still very much kittenlike young lady.









She has learned some new skills, like tree climbing




















And my big boys are doing fine as well.









Attila









Attila









Hannibal


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

Aww your bengals are all so beautiful... but I really think Atilla is smiling for me in that second pic - I can't get enough of him 

Looks like you are going to have your hands full with Lara :lol:


----------



## vicki (Oct 30, 2005)

Still stunning! I could never tire of these gorgeous Bengals


----------



## poppypower (Apr 24, 2006)

they are all so pretty i love Lara's face. i would love to have a snow bengal but our place is to small to have 3 cats  i will just have to wait for now.


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

Your cats are just stunningly beautifull... :heart


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2006)

Wow...I don't think I can find the words to tell you how stunning those cats are. I'm jealous.


----------

